# Dickson, TN - Male BT and WGSD F



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11404388&mtf=1
























These dogs are beautiful. The male, the typical GSD, appears to be around 5 yrs old and the female, the white one, is younger. A lady came home to find the female tied to her house.

Humane Society of Dickson County
Dickson, TN
615-446-7387 
[email protected]


----------



## czgsd (Jan 12, 2004)

I checked the shelter website. Dickson is 40 minutes from Nashville. (hours from my corner of TN)


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh geezzzzzzzz.....these guys are gorgeous. There is another GSD there......really sad looking. That place has a kazillion dogs & cats.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping these two up.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

These two are almost out of time.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Almost out of time for these two........


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping these two up..........


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

BUMP -

The HS is open today 10-2. Then closed Sunday, Monday and Tuesday....

Hours of Operation
Wednesday through Friday, 8 a.m.-4 p.m.
Saturday, 10 a.m. to 2 p.m.
CLOSED SUNDAY, MONDAY & TUESDAY 
Phone: 615-446-7455 or 446-PETS (7387) 
[email protected]


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping these two up. They are closed for the next few days but I am sure you could leave message..........


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Back to the front.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Two lovely dogs needing out!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

What a dynamic duo! Are they bonded?


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Not sure. They came from the same home.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Update on these two:

"They are both still there. The pair is very bonded but the shelter realizes that adopting them out together is unlikely... Time frame depends on influx of dogs..."


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump-they are soooooo sweet!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Still in need.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

bump


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

The beautiful babies need to stay on this page. bump up


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping these two up.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Page One!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

These two do not have much time.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Any help for this wonderful pair?


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11404388&mtf=1

Says ADOPTED.

I didn't see either dog on their website so thinking they were both adopted.


----------

